# Driver_irql_not_less_or_equal



## mctaslaren (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello guys,

Lately one of my domain's servers has crashed several times with BSODs with DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL errors referring to ntkrnlpa.exe, hal.dll or ACPI.sys, ...
I haven't installed any new hardware and drivers are up to date.

Mini103012-02.dmp 30-Oct-12 18:58:14 DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL 0x000000d1 0x2841b6d0 0xd0000007 0x00000008 0x2841b6d0 ntkrnlpa.exe ntkrnlpa.exe+8ca3b NT Kernel & System Microsoft® Windows® Operating System Microsoft Corporation 5.2.3790.5059 (srv03_sp2_gdr.120821-0338) 32-bit ntkrnlpa.exe+8ca3b atapi.sys+340e atapi.sys+63dc C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini103012-02.dmp 2 15 3790 69,944

Mini103012-01.dmp 30-Oct-12 15:19:11 DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL 0x000000d1 0xcbc39fad 0xd000001f 0x00000008 0xcbc39fad hal.dll hal.dll+4402 Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL Microsoft® Windows® Operating System Microsoft Corporation 5.2.3790.3959 (srv03_sp2_rtm.070216-1710) 32-bit ntkrnlpa.exe+8ca3b NDIS.sys+24427 C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini103012-01.dmp 2 15 3790 69,944 

Mini102912-01.dmp 29-Oct-12 16:17:34 DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL 0x000000d1 0x00000000 0xd0000006 0x00000001 0x81e643a0 ACPI.sys ACPI.sys+1e294 ACPI Driver for NT Microsoft® Windows® Operating System Microsoft Corporation 5.2.3790.3959 (srv03_sp2_rtm.070216-1710) 32-bit ntkrnlpa.exe+8ca3b atapi.sys+3450 atapi.sys+63dc C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini102912-01.dmp 2 15 3790 69,944 

Mini102712-01.dmp 27-Oct-12 13:46:51 DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL 0x000000d1 0x0003c200 0xd0000009 0x00000001 0xffdff009 CLASSPNP.SYS CLASSPNP.SYS+d030 SCSI Class System Dll Microsoft® Windows® Operating System Microsoft Corporation 5.2.3790.3959 (srv03_sp2_rtm.070216-1710) 32-bit ntkrnlpa.exe+8ca3b C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini102712-01.dmp 2 15 3790 69,944 

System Info:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Server 2003, Standard Edition, Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.40GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 6 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3582 Mb
Graphics Card: Standard VGA Graphics Adapter, 1 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 238472 MB, Free - 164769 MB; E: Total - 6675518 MB, Free - 229665 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., P5LD2-Deluxe
Antivirus: None

Any idea?


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

This could be failing hardware or a impending system corruption. You might run CHKDSK first.


----------

